# Balance and Confidence



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

I posted this originally under the heading "Proprioception Skills"; I think the very word 'Proprioception' must have put you all off!! But it just means 'body awareness', and I think it is SUCH a useful thing that I'm going to risk it and re-start the thread under what I hope might be a more user-friendly heading?

This is the link I posted originally, there are lots of other links if you google the off-putting 'p' word, but this one struck me as a useful and inspiring summary:

http://www.azdoggyduderanch.com/mind...ther-name.html


----------



## Zarika (Dec 16, 2012)

When I click on the link it says "component not found"


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh, phooey, I'll try and find it again and re-post!!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Take Two!!

http://www.azdoggyduderanch.com/min...-propriocetion-balance-by-any-other-name.html

Hope that works; otherwise just google "Proprioception for dogs" and it's under azdoggyduderanch, about fourth on the list; there are lots of youtube films, too, such as:






As ever, we have to keep our wits about us with any training tips! Some of the youtube films incorporate some pretty dubious training techniques, and seem not to care too much about safety. This film is pretty good on clicker criteria and taking things slowly. Cuba wouldn't even put one paw on the cushion to begin with and can now, a week or so later, balance on a really wobbly one for up to a minute; it has greatly improved her confidence and willingness to try new surfaces - there are lots of different strange textures one can come up with, just using household things like boxes, cushions, bubble wrap, pebbles - the list is as long as one's imagination will allow! I'm very careful never to leave any equipment lying around so that the dog could get into any difficulties unattended, and I think, anyway, it's important for my dog to know when a training session begins and ends.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't have any of the idisks, though I'd like to get some at some point, but We have both the Fitpaws donut and egg. Kodi enjoys working on both!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

krandall said:


> I don't have any of the idisks, though I'd like to get some at some point, but We have both the Fitpaws donut and egg. Kodi enjoys working on both!


I've been accumulating one or two cushions and bits and bobs little by little; she still hates the one with a bobbly sort of surface, but is now happy on a much higher and more wobbly smooth-surfaced one. I'll try and post some photos of what we've got at some point. It's still pouring with rain here - day after day after day, really annoying! - and I've just spent half an hour drying them off, and then doing balance stuff to give them some exercise and training combined! Now they are running like hell all over my living room, rough and tumbling and hurtling together after a stir-crazy afternoon indoors, Cuba because she's in season and not going for out-of-bounds walks, Tycho because I can't face the monsoon!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Lalla said:


> I've been accumulating one or two cushions and bits and bobs little by little; she still hates the one with a bobbly sort of surface, but is now happy on a much higher and more wobbly smooth-surfaced one. I'll try and post some photos of what we've got at some point. It's still pouring with rain here - day after day after day, really annoying! - and I've just spent half an hour drying them off, and then doing balance stuff to give them some exercise and training combined! Now they are running like hell all over my living room, rough and tumbling and hurtling together after a stir-crazy afternoon indoors, Cuba because she's in season and not going for out-of-bounds walks, Tycho because I can't face the monsoon!


Very interesting training video, Lalla. Tyler did balancing work on a peanut and wobble board during his first 12 weeks in rehab. I was also told to have him walk on different texture surfaces, such as bubble wrap, different types of material and even stepping over small logs. Of course his was to strengthen his muscle as well as for balance. We have not continued at home, however. His treadmill work is enough for him at this point and it has worked to keep his muscle mass. He's now doing 45 minutes per day. Go Tyler!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

sandypaws said:


> Very interesting training video, Lalla. Tyler did balancing work on a peanut and wobble board during his first 12 weeks in rehab. I was also told to have him walk on different texture surfaces, such as bubble wrap, different types of material and even stepping over small logs. Of course his was to strengthen his muscle as well as for balance. We have not continued at home, however. His treadmill work is enough for him at this point and it has worked to keep his muscle mass. He's now doing 45 minutes per day. Go Tyler!


Yes, I understand it's really good for rehab, Mary; for humans, too - in fact all the wobbly cushions and Bosu balls and things are meant for humans. (I should have specified at the off that if you google just 'proprioception' you mostly get human stuff - you need to put 'proprioception for dogs' in the search, and then you get more specific links.) 45 minutes a day! As you say, 'go Tyler'!!! That boy is going to be fitter than all of us AND our dogs!!

The thing is, it's not just good for rehab; it's a seriously good training tool for confidence, to have good body awareness - learning where the dog places its feet helps him/her to think about what he/she is doing, focuses and stabilises concentration, and above all gives a sense of concentration on what is required of him, rather than just hurtling at things. In Susan Garrett's Puppy Peaks videos she uses this with a very small puppy and he begins to learn all those things from the start, which hugely helps with general training and, for shaping, gets him to be brave at trying things. I think it's a much under-rated method of achieving a lot, as that article I posted at the top explains well.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Here's a list of some of the things that Susan Garrett posted, of possible surfaces to try and get them to be easy walking on; many are surely things they'd encounter anyway, but really just looking around one's house gives all sorts of ideas. Safety First though!!

Piles of leaves; cut down cardboard box filled with scrunched paper; small stool; foil covered plastic lid; sand covered board; wet tarpaulin; snow-covered tarpaulin; upside down baking pan; kitty litter sprinkled on tarpaulin; large empty milk cartons; mulch; gravel; lap tray; rubber tubs; scratchy welcome mats; fitness steppers; tupperware containers; dog bowls; ladder.

Post more ideas here!!!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We have those in our Puppy Preschool.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Tom King said:


> We have those in our Puppy Preschool.


So glad you think this is a good idea, Tom - I knew you did because I've watched your wonderful youtube videos; I've tried to recreate something similar, though on a smaller scale, here; I LOVE the way you give your puppies such an amazing start in life - a lesson to ALL breeders! And something to go on doing even when they get older. My nearly-seven-year-old Coton, Tycho, absolutely LOVES it when I get him training on all these strange surfaces, and is a really good role model for Cuba who is far more cautious.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla said:


> The thing is, it's not just good for rehab; it's a seriously good training tool for confidence, to have good body awareness - learning where the dog places its feet helps him/her to think about what he/she is doing, focuses and stabilises concentration, and above all gives a sense of concentration on what is required of him, rather than just hurtling at things. In Susan Garrett's Puppy Peaks videos she uses this with a very small puppy and he begins to learn all those things from the start, which hugely helps with general training and, for shaping, gets him to be brave at trying things. I think it's a much under-rated method of achieving a lot, as that article I posted at the top explains well.


It's also good for core strengthening, which is very important for long backed dogs doing sports. &#8230;Which is why Kodi does it!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla said:


> So glad you think this is a good idea, Tom - I knew you did because I've watched your wonderful youtube videos; I've tried to recreate something similar, though on a smaller scale, here; I LOVE the way you give your puppies such an amazing start in life - a lesson to ALL breeders! And something to go on doing even when they get older. My nearly-seven-year-old Coton, Tycho, absolutely LOVES it when I get him training on all these strange surfaces, and is a really good role model for Cuba who is far more cautious.


Because the Kings I've the puppies such a fantastic start on many different surfaces, things like the dog walk, A-frame and even the teeter were a piece of cake for Kodi. He'd already been exposed to climbing, different surfaces under his feet and things moving under him. When other dogs in our beginner agility class were still getting "click/treated" for touching a foot to the wobble board, we were having a hard time keeping Kodi OFF the full-sized teeter, and teaching him to WAIT for the balance shift in the middle. He had a habit of running straight to the end, SLAMMING it down and getting catapulted off if we didn't watch him every second on the teeter!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Unfortunately, some of the surfaces you mentioned, Lalla, such as gravel, are now off limits for Tyler. We have a gravel (pea stone) driveway which isn't recommended for him since his injury, so he gets carried out to the street for a walk. Also, we always did a lot of beach walking with him during the off season here, but that's also taboo unless we keep him on the wet, firmer sand at low tide. Can't trust him, however, to stay there without wandering onto the soft sand, so we just stay away which is kind of sad as we are surrounded by beaches here.

Karen, Tyler's work on the peanut at rehab was for core strength. We don't, however, have one of those at home.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

krandall said:


> Because the Kings I've the puppies such a fantastic start on many different surfaces, things like the dog walk, A-frame and even the teeter were a piece of cake for Kodi. He'd already been exposed to climbing, different surfaces under his feet and things moving under him. When other dogs in our beginner agility class were still getting "click/treated" for touching a foot to the wobble board, we were having a hard time keeping Kodi OFF the full-sized teeter, and teaching him to WAIT for the balance shift in the middle. He had a habit of running straight to the end, SLAMMING it down and getting catapulted off if we didn't watch him every second on the teeter!


I have this wonderful image of Kodi being catapulted into the stratosphere - it's such a funny thought!! And yes, what a wonderful start Tom does give those puppies, just brilliant.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla said:


> I have this wonderful image of Kodi being catapulted into the stratosphere - it's such a funny thought!! And yes, what a wonderful start Tom does give those puppies, just brilliant.


It WAS funny&#8230; if a little nerve-wracking! The entire class would gasp as Kodi (yet again) got bounced across the room, only to run right back and try to get on it again! (whether it was the next obstacle on the course or not! )


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

krandall said:


> It WAS funny&#8230; if a little nerve-wracking! The entire class would gasp as Kodi (yet again) got bounced across the room, only to run right back and try to get on it again! (whether it was the next obstacle on the course or not! )


Hmmm&#8230;I know a few people like that!!


----------

